# Conformation Critique please!



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I think she's pretty darn nice. The one really negative thing I see is that she has very short, upright pasterns.

I wish she had a little more muscling in her topline, her neck looks a little scrawny in the first picture, but it also looks very graceful in the third picture. Overall, she looks very healthy with good muscle tone. She's got a clean throatlatch, a pretty head. Her shoulder has a decent slope to it, might be a touch steep, but I think its fine, it looks better in the second pictures, so the light might just be playing tricks on my eyes. She has well-defined withers. Its hard to tell for sure, but her legs look straight and clean, would like to see a front and back view. 

Overall, her body is balanced, she's neither uphill nor downhill and she's got a short back. She's very well tied together. She's a little steep in the croup and she has a long gaskin, but her legs seem to line up straight even though the one closest to the camera (in the first pic) isn't square. 

Anyway, that's my two cents. I like her, but I don't like her pasterns


----------



## CrCountryGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for such a wonderful critique! I totally agree about her pasterns thats always bothered me a bit as far as how its goin to affect her later on because she also has fairly small feet  but thats a halter bred for ya! She's not been put into any kind of work yet (lol i been a bit lazy with her) outside of longeing here and there! So that should bring on better muscling and a stronger topline with time. Thanks again!


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's pretty. How tall is she at 2?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sara, many qh has small feet. Mine has too.


----------



## dallas (Aug 1, 2007)

sara took the words out of my mouth .


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

:? Sorry I didn't mean to butt in on your post. I messed up and hit the wrong one. I hope I didn't mess up you post. I will post it right this time. again sorry. :?


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

I could agree with Sara, she is under devolped, but according to her age that is a normal thing :lol: Otherwise she is gorgues!!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Totally agree with Sara! The upright pasterns are making her a bit posty behind as well. That and the small feet probably will affect her later in life - this is why I don't like a lot of halter breeding.

But the rest of her is a beautiful horse!
And so shiney...


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

*horse*

i'd say her necks i little bit ewe -ish, but fine in the throatlatch though


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

she is a very sweet young horse

i agree with sara......i couldnt write it any different then that.

keep posting pics of her when she has filled out a little more

good luck with her!


----------

